# The staff of life folks.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So things are tough out there, a loaf of bread is $2.99 and loaded with unmentionable chemicals, we all can do something about it instead of seating and moping, my 2 child is enrolling in a baking school and she made this cheese biscuits as her first encounter with baking and I finally used my sourdough starter on this two beautiful artisan loafs, by the way in a specialty bakery they want $4.99 for one.
3 cups of bread flour and 1 ½ -+ cups of sourdough starter and 1 teasp salt. Knead well and let rise till double, cut in half and shape to whatever shape you want or in a oil well floured heavy cast iron pot let rise again and bake in a 400 hot oven till golden and an internal temperature of at least 200.After first rise don`t knead again it will ruin it. The biscuits are just regular biscuits with a good sharp cheese.
:beercheer:


----------

